# Loire Valley in October



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi all
Pondering spending a week in the Loire Valley at the end of October - any recommendations for aires or campsites that will be open then?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hymerowner said:


> Hi all
> Pondering spending a week in the Loire Valley at the end of October - any recommendations for aires or campsites that will be open then?


Two Aire's that spring to mind are Beaugency, just west of Orleans and Braire de Canal, just east of Orleans. Also La Fleche.
For more info on these please see my France 2008 thread in the French section on the Wildcamping site


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*L v*

Could be Very Very wet,


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Bouchemaine near Angers, beautiul location on the bank of the river Maine where it joins the Loire. It is actually the municipal campsite with hardstands on which you can stay for free in the low season.
Last year we had no electicity but free water and free use of a washing machine and tumble drier.
Motorhome parking area at Champtoceaux - on the bank of the Loire, the aire in the village above should also be open for water and waste dump.
Lady in the tourist office speaks excellent English and has a good supply of maps and local information.
Municipal Aire on the river bank at Montreuil Bellay, look out at the river Thouet on one side and the Chateau on the other!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to get "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.

Only about 14 quid, and does just what it says on the tin.   

It's all in English and has GPS co-ords for all the sites, which the publishers claim to be accurate (i.e. taken whilst actually on site)

Have a look on their website - there's a browse facility so you can look at a few pages in the book to get an idea of whether it will suit you.

Hope this helps


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

If you are going to the Southern Loire you can stay at Briare, either in the free car park or parked right on the banks of the river. Excellent walking/cycling along the canals and easy walk to to the shops. Also, in the lovely old town of Sancerre you can park right on the ramparts (sloping, so need levelling ramps!)
Terry


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks to all - I have the Aires guide ( one of many in my collection ) and have found it very useful, but you never know what else is there, do you?

Keep the ideas rolling!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We recently stayed at Camping De La Touche.

Web link http://www.theloirevalley.com/

Open all year, english owned and run. Alot of full timers use it on the way down as a base to stock up and rest.

Great place for exploring.

Nr Bois and Tours which both of which have great MH parking.

If youw ant to stay FOC then there is parking at the local village of village about 800 yards away called LIGUEIL.

Say hello Racheal and Neil and the two cats, chikens etc


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew and Shirley. 

I like your picture - it looks just like one I took in Luxembourg at Easter. We've also got a Hymr 644 - same vintage by the looks of it. Were you in Clairvaux as well?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sadly not.

This pic was taken nr S****horpe at Easter. Both gas bottles ran out during the night and we awoke to this. You see I got the beer, fuel but forget to fill up the Galsow system. Boy was I popular!

We follow Ipswich and England and travel to most matches in this, taking advantage of free camping at alot of stadiums, mostly becuase, I think, they feel sorry for us!

Went to Lux a couple of years ago (for a match) then had a fab trip back through Germany via Bitburg and the superb brewery there.

The van is a J plate and has been in Spain for the last few years so the paint is about rough and needs a respray. Problem is we use it so much we cannot really let it go for the time the need to have it.

Are you off to Hatton this week?


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

No - at home, but thinking about the October trip! Haven't been down the Loire for years. 

We regularly travel through Luxembourg to Germany but the snow caught us by surprise at Easter. Being a teacher limits me to school holidays. In summer 2007 it was rain in Herefordshire that surprised us - we spent the first night in a layby somewhere 'cos we couldn't go anywhere else! 

Our Hymer is K reg - we've had it 5 years now. It's had its odd moments but is generally very reliable. We're not into football - ours mainly does motorsport and airshows when they're not washed out - seems to be the story of my life lately. I'm used to it being very wet, silvasurfer - I do live in Wales!


----------

